# Duck Reports



## fishfynder (Sep 26, 2008)

Just seeing if anyone has any duck hunting reports? Especially from the lower end of Escambia.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Hunted Saterday morning. We enden up with 18 birds. A friend of mine brought his nine year old on his first hunt ever and he killed 3 birds. what a great morning. Along with this being one of my nine year old chocolate labs last hunts.


----------



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

Anyone hunted in the perdido bay area and know of any good spots?


----------



## Panhandler (Oct 11, 2010)

saltgrass said:


> Hunted Saterday morning. We enden up with 18 birds. A friend of mine brought his nine year old on his first hunt ever and he killed 3 birds. what a great morning. Along with this being one of my nine year old chocolate labs last hunts.


What types of ducks?


----------



## Beetle (Jan 10, 2008)

*Duck Hunting???*

Fellow PFF's,

Not to de-rail fishfynders thread, but has anyone had any success duck hunting in Santa Rosa Sound? Or do you have to go up to the north end of the bays? I know nothing about duck hunting, but would like to learn. 


Thanks
Beetle


----------



## Liquid Medication (Jun 2, 2008)

was at Escambia today and saw nothing but coots everywhere. not the first bluebill or ringneck or anything other than coots. we ran everywhere you could tihink of and nothing. maybe soon but not yet.


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

I saw a few bluebills on the cause way coming from Milton to PCola Friday Only about a dozen on the Northside of the road.


----------



## fishfynder (Sep 26, 2008)

Salt Grass,
What area was you all in?


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Beetle said:


> Fellow PFF's,
> 
> Not to de-rail fishfynders thread, but has anyone had any success duck hunting in Santa Rosa Sound? Or do you have to go up to the north end of the bays? I know nothing about duck hunting, but would like to learn.
> 
> ...


 
Santarosa sound is not a bad area. Need to hunt out of a boat or a layout boat tho. the birds don't really fly the shore. But dep. on where you are


----------



## Roundeye (Oct 13, 2008)

opening day got derailed by other hunters setting up shop about 10 feet away from us but had a good day. Was a little too warm for the duck which proved for some hard calling. Had a good fly through down a small lane(No Canopy) and we downed about 5 of them but, that was it for in flight calling. All of the rest were 10 minutes before sunrise on the top of the water...Yes they all met their maker(my refridgerator)


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

good shooting roundeye!


----------



## Roundeye (Oct 13, 2008)

Thank you Sir! This is actually all due to you so I thank you again.... Actually I thank you a total of 28 times


----------



## Roundeye (Oct 13, 2008)

Anxiously awaiting a report
From someone who hunted this morning. Perfect weather had em
Flying everywhere! Anyone?


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Roundeye said:


> Anxiously awaiting a report
> From someone who hunted this morning. Perfect weather had em
> Flying everywhere! Anyone?


 
Didn't hunt this morning, A buddy of mine did and said they saw a bunch of birds. We hunted Fri. morning and killed 11 birds and another buddy killed 8.


----------



## Roundeye (Oct 13, 2008)

Congrats brother! This mornings cold weather with a good wind had them flying all over the water looking for open canopies. I wasn't even out there that early but I saw multiple mallards at the quintette bridge at 9-10 this morning. Would have been glorious to have my benelli out and a john boat on hand Would have bagged out no problem. 6 would have been an easy number to get this morning for sure! Good luck tomorrow every1!


----------



## jedisme (Apr 1, 2009)

Had the birds spotted (or so I thought) for Saturday mornin saw 20+ woodies and about 10-15 BW Teal, all in the same hole! They did not cooperate had 2 woodies drop in, 1 didn't make it out..birds were definately moving just not to the hole I was shooting. Did manage a limit of woodies . 
I assume those birds were moving right in front of the that cold spell we got today (Sunday). 
Went out this morning shot a different hole killed 2 woodies and headed home. Glad to be back in the woods!


----------



## Panhandler (Oct 11, 2010)

Good start to the season... My group (3 to 4 guns, 8 hunts) totaled 101 birds for the first split. GWT, BWT, Woodies, Mallards, Canvasback, Bluebills, Bufflehead, Hooded Merg., and Common Merg.

Totals including early Teal season - 152 birds


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Panhandler said:


> Good start to the season... My group (3 to 4 guns, 8 hunts) totaled 101 birds for the first split. GWT, BWT, Woodies, Mallards, Canvasback, Bluebills, Bufflehead, Hooded Merg., and Common Merg.
> 
> Totals including early Teal season - 152 birds


Canvasback, that's awesome. Were you hunting around here?


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Panhandler said:


> What types of ducks?


Sorry Panhandler, We have killed bufflehead, redheads, bluebills, hooded mers. and a few comm. mers for the dog and a 9 year old to shot as much as posable on his first hunt.


----------



## Panhandler (Oct 11, 2010)

AUtiger01 said:


> Canvasback, that's awesome. Were you hunting around here?



I was hunting big water locally for Diver's. Pretty slow morning on Sunday due to the pressure from the week, but finally and a single hooked into the spread perfectly. Didn't realize what it was until it was in hand, it was either and eclipsed drake or a hen. After further research, it was a hen. Scratched out a few more buffle's but that was about it for Sunday. All the GWT came out of a private lease on the Opener and this past Sat. Saturday morning was quite a challenge with GWT and a 15 to 20 mph N wind. Make's for a FUN shoot.


----------



## Panhandler (Oct 11, 2010)

saltgrass said:


> Sorry Panhandler, We have killed bufflehead, redheads, bluebills, hooded mers. and a few comm. mers for the dog and a 9 year old to shot as much as posable on his first hunt.



Nice mixed bag. A couple of buddies have put it on some Redheads, but we haven't had any commit to the dekes yet. Nice work with the youngster... We had one of the members in the lease get his son on his first two ducks of his life (he is in that same age range). 2 BWT downed using a single shot .410, that little guy was smiling from ear to ear. Our comm. merg's were for the exact same reason. Hunting partners brother has a young lab who is figuring it out this year. She has done great for such a young pup. First time I've hunted over a "Red" lab. She is a beautiful rust/red color, I had never heard of Red Labs before, only Blk, Choc, and Yellow. 

Have to say it was SO nice to sleep in. Need this 2 week break... but then it's ON again!


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Panhandler said:


> Nice mixed bag. A couple of buddies have put it on some Redheads, but we haven't had any commit to the dekes yet. Nice work with the youngster... We had one of the members in the lease get his son on his first two ducks of his life (he is in that same age range). 2 BWT downed using a single shot .410, that little guy was smiling from ear to ear. Our comm. merg's were for the exact same reason. Hunting partners brother has a young lab who is figuring it out this year. She has done great for such a young pup. First time I've hunted over a "Red" lab. She is a beautiful rust/red color, I had never heard of Red Labs before, only Blk, Choc, and Yellow.
> 
> Have to say it was SO nice to sleep in. Need this 2 week break... but then it's ON again!


Sounds like a lot of fun. We have a choc. and a yellow. My wife want one that looks the red color. They are reg. yellow AKC only rec. the three colors. There are a few colors of yellow. White, fox red, cen. You a lease is it a duck lease?


----------



## jedisme (Apr 1, 2009)

Fairhope hunt test this weekend anyone attending (other than me)?


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thurs- Sun was trying to say the least. Between the 4 days we got 2 cans, 9 ringers, 7 bluebills, 1 buffie, 4 redheads and a mottled. Hope this weather sticks around for a month or two! Good luck.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

jedisme said:


> Fairhope hunt test this weekend anyone attending (other than me)?


 
Wish I was....May run over to watch a little. My female has a little work left to be ready. We could run JH and maybe be ok in the SH. But we she is ready for the master we will be ther. I am going to run a sh or two first tho. But then agian she may be head up north in the spring with a FT pro if wants to take her back like he wanted to last this past year.


Great job every one...hope it keeps going so good. Can't wait to head to AR,MS,TX,LA and maybe NC. Onec I down load some pics I'll post them. Lets see some from everyone...


----------



## jedisme (Apr 1, 2009)

We are runnong JH shes not ready for much else, I thought she would be but, after this weekend of hunting I know I have plenty to work with.


----------



## Freedom Won (Apr 23, 2011)

*Santa Rosa Sound?*

Heck I'm still trying to find a picture that shows exactly where I can and can not hunt on the sound between Navarre Bridge and Pensacola bridge??????? I came across it last year and have lost it... this will be my first year hunting the sound, just trying to get the correct intel as to where I can and can not hunt.... And if it is legal to drive a boat to a locating and then stand in the water to hunt? People are telling me I have to hunt out of a boat?


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

I'd check with the ranger station where you oick up your GINS permit, if anybody would know they would. Looks like Nov. 2010 was a banner yr!


----------

